# Wanted: Murray Wildcat III parts.



## vintagemx1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Looking for a clean early 70's Murray Wildcat III chain guard with green/white lettering and rear fender for same.

Please e-mail vintagemx1@juno.com

Thanks,
R.C.


----------

